
cats: A collection of cat(1) implementations from various operating systems - kick
https://github.com/pete/cats
======
ksaj
This is one of those rare times where assembly language has a relatively low
line count in comparison to higher-level languages in doing similar tasks.

The devil is in the details, though. Some fat cats come with additional
skills.

~~~
kick
Note that Plan 9's cat written in C is still smaller.

